# Who Gets the Chair!!!!!!!



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I gave Brinkley this chair when she was old enough to get up in it on her own. She never chewed it or ripped at it. When Barney came over, he would get in the chair and declare it his chair. He also chewed at it, and tore into it something fierce. So it has a tape job. Its in the family room. Well Brinks let him have his way for a while. But now that he has been here constantly since my dad was sick, she doesnt give in to him so easy now. LOL!!!!

Here is Barney all tucked in.








Then Brinks decided she wanted the chair, so poor Barney!!! LOL!!








And this was literally the end result. LOL!!! She slept that way for like ten minutes.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Oh....poor Barney... I love the teeth in the second picture. I love it when they sleep that way. I don't even know how she could be comfortable in that last picture... :lol:


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

RickGibbs said:


> Oh....poor Barney... I love the teeth in the second picture. I love it when they sleep that way. I don't even know how she could be comfortable in that last picture... :lol:


I could not believe her. But she had her eyes shut and stayed like that for almost ten minutes. So I am not truly sure what she was doing but she wouldnt move. LOL!!!!:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Looks like she was trying to pass that tape! LOL

Look at those two. It always amazes me how shiny their coats are and, what a transformation in Barney from the first photo I saw of him to the present photos.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i love it when they sleep in odd positions! and, it's good that she's claiming her property back. poor barney! lol


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Brinks is laying the 'Chair Rules' down to Barney - remember, possession is 9/10's of the law! Great pics, Donna, they are both gorgeous pups!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Poor Barney getting the shaft........


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

What a couple of beauties. Barney looks amazing, quite a transformation. Beautiful boy.

That second picture is hysterical! The silly positions these guys get into. How funny. What a goofball Brinks is.

A shiny, gorgeous, beautiful girl. Great pictures as always!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh my gosh...thank you for my first smile of the morning!!!!!!!!!  They are both adorable!!!! Great pictures!!


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Love the pictures Donna, Brinkley and Barney are gorgeous. the second picture is too funny. Denise


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

OMG, that 2nd picture is just too funny. Brinks was pretending she was sleeping so Barney would leave her alone on her chair. LOL


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

goldenluver said:


> OMG, that 2nd picture is just too funny. Brinks was pretending she was sleeping so Barney would leave her alone on her chair. LOL


Yup that is pretty much the general idea. She does things like that to him all the time. She is just too funny. :


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Those are too funny. I love Brinks upside down grin of success.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

moverking said:


> Brinks is laying the 'Chair Rules' down to Barney - remember, possession is 9/10's of the law! Great pics, Donna, they are both gorgeous pups!


She is too funny MB. He will be sound asleep in that chair and she will go into the other room and bark at nothing so that he will get up and run to see what she is barking at. Then she will run and jump in the chair. And then he has that pathetic look on his face. LOL!!! She busts on him all the time. LOL!!! Its a comedy to watch the two of them in action sometimes especially since he is here so much more now. LOL!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I like when she hides her toys from Barney! Or when she gets him to go outside and then stays indoors!


----------

